# Tortoise on Road trip!



## chase thorn (Jul 3, 2012)

So Me and my lady are going on a road trip to Texas this week for a couple weeks... This is no problem due to my mom as she can take care of him! BUT... If I where to go on another road trip, say for 7 days, Will I be able to travel with my little guy? Temps, food, water, light and everything is not a problem but will bumps and turn stress him out? can it do harm? He will have his enclosure and everything as he would at home... Is this ok?


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 3, 2012)

I believe there are people who have traveled with their torts. 
Will you be traveling to a place staying there, then traveling back? 
If you will be on the road for 7 days, leaving him with a sitter might be better.

If he will have his enclosure, and your mom can't pet sit, then taking him is what you should do.

Will you need heat packs for the traveling?


----------



## SteveP (Jul 4, 2012)

We take Flash in our motor home. He is still small enough to where he rides in a big plastic tub that resembles his home aquarium. He stays on the same soak and feeding schedule and has no issues.


----------



## wellington (Jul 4, 2012)

I agree, if he can be left home and taken care of properly, that would be best. I also think it depends on the tort. If he is shy and skiddish now, it might stress him too much. However, if he isn't, then it probably wouldn't bother him much. Last summer when my tort was only with me a couple months, I took him with me. He had no problem. However, he never has been very shy. Have a great, safe, fun trip.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 4, 2012)

I would take various animals with me out on the road when driving semi with Jeff. It takes a bit of extra work and prethought, but it's okay. Main thing is watching temps and the sun. When you stop to eat or even go to the bathroom, what are you going to be doing with him? Remember temps in vehicles rise extremely fast (they get cold fast too). The sun coming thru windows heats things up quickly also. Then there are air drafts if you use your AC, heater, or even the open windows.


----------

